# The new truck budget build.....here we go again.



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I seemed to get a wild hair up my bum and decided I was sick of driving around in my 20 year old Silverado and went ahead and bought a super low mile 2009 Sierra Denali. I made sure to get one with Bose and Nav so that I would leave well enough alone. Got home, put the old truck up for sale, yanked all its audio goodness and sold the truck. Then sold my Sinfonis and P99 and Mosconi Zero amps..... dumb ass. I had the foresight to hold onto the SI BM MK IVs as they are easily my favorite sub and are becoming impossible to get.
After a day with the new truck i decided it didnt sound terrible and maybe just slap the SIs in it and a JL HD750/1 and went ahead and bought the amp and ordered the box.
In the mean time I have found myself cursing at the deck non stop. Told my buddy and he showed me the newish Alpine thats specific for the truck. I played with it, loved it, had to have it so I ordered one. 
Got home and thought, may as well do speakers too.....oh and an amp.... so here it is at midnight and I am calling up my friend and asking him for prices on more AD speakers. LMAO!
That also ment I needed more sound material so I called up Don at SDS and had some tiles and MLV sent out.

So yeah, figured just buy a cheap amp and call it a day. Several grand latter and I did it again. *bangs head on desk*


I am so desperately trying to keep this simple. I know tons will chime in with going active and a big DSP and all but trust me, I have another install happening right now that is about the most complicated I ever seen. Talking factory digital intercept, 12 active channels, 5 big ass amps and a dozen speakers. lol
This I want simple. Minimal DSP thats built into the deck, passive front and rear with a nice small easy to hide 5 channel amp. So here is the build, all is in but the amp and sub box (custom built with OEM carpet).

Alpine X009-GM deck
Arc XDi 1200.6
AD W600 6.5" with AD T100 tweeters
AD ADCX 6.5" Co-axials
SI BM MK IV 12" subwoofers


And this is the vehicle:


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Beautiful truck and great gear! GL keeping it simple...


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just by putting that alpine deck in your doomed.. Too nice of a deck to not go bananas with the rest of the system!!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

It does not have two-way front active control so I would have to add an outboard DSP and then a two channel amp for the tweeters.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

But is one bad ass looking deck!


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm becoming convinced there ain't no such thing as a budget system here.

Maybe we should start a 12 step program & support group, and admit we have the same problem. Then, with counseling and self control, we can get the cheap speakers from Wal-mart.

And plug them into a wall socket to WATCH IT BURN...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

^LMAO!!!


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> But is one bad ass looking deck!


I wish these restyle decks fit the Colorado/Canyons.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Why not go active using the crossover in whatever amp you get? While not perfect it has to be better than running passive right? Run your rear fill off of deck power.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice Trunk, I'm sub'd.

Those Alpine head units are sleek and large visible screen.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

jamesjones said:


> Why not go active using the crossover in whatever amp you get? While not perfect it has to be better than running passive right? Run your rear fill off of deck power.


Because I dont want to.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> Because I dont want to.


Lol, well that's a good reason.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

All KnuKoncepts Krystal RCAs and ultra wires.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Amp arrived today. I have to say I was quite shocked just how tiny it is. It looks fantastic though and could be used as a weapon but its just so small.



















And I smoke the short 72 ciggs so you can see just how small this thing is. I think I may get another one and run active........


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Love your definition of a budget build...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

What are those pretty pretty speakers please?? And I love the heady it. I hate my damn car I can't put head in it. Damn 2013 Equinox ltz


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Time to jump ship with it and buy a truck.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Time to jump ship with it and buy a truck.


I know I know!!


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> What are those pretty pretty speakers please?? And I love the heady it. I hate my damn car I can't put head in it. Damn 2013 Equinox ltz


Audio Development according to the google!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

My bad, missed his message. Yes, Audio Development. I run some of their other series in my Audi and they sound fantastic.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

So how do you like the GMC? I just uninstalled my system from my Silverado SS so I can sell it. I'm in the market for a newer truck. The rust on my Silverado has me bitter. Had to have the brake lines all replaced and the right rear quarter panel repaired. I'm moving on before the left rear quarter pops out. I am torn between the newer Sierra All terrain or Denali or a Tundra. I heard the Sierra's had some tranny issues.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Newer ones have trans issues. The 07-2011 not so much. As far as the truck goes I am in love with it. The Denali is the way to go as the 6.2 V8 has some serious kick. Truck rides spectacular, has AC seats and heated steering wheel, handles great and is just a solid vehicle. I am very happy with the upgrade.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

It must be the newer 6-spd tranny's that are crap. How's the gas mileage on yours. Does it have the switchable 4WD like the newer ones. My SS had the same drivetrain as the Denali of 2003. 6.0L with full time AWD. Gets about 13 city/16 hwy. Pulling my camper it gets 8. Ouch!


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

I would love to get one of those Alpine decks for my 2016 Ram but I darn near choked on the $2800 price tag. Sweet units but oh so expensive. I'm sure you'll love it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Old Skewl said:


> It must be the newer 6-spd tranny's that are crap. How's the gas mileage on yours. Does it have the switchable 4WD like the newer ones. My SS had the same drivetrain as the Denali of 2003. 6.0L with full time AWD. Gets about 13 city/16 hwy. Pulling my camper it gets 8. Ouch!


Mine is a 2WD. AWD would have run me 10k more. Truck was an amazing deal which is why I bought it. Doing 85ish it gets 17.9MPG and normal driving I see about 14 in town. If I do the speed limit it will get almost 20MPG.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol they don't even make it for my year Ram.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Ghost trailering yo whip?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> My bad, missed his message. Yes, Audio Development. I run some of their other series in my Audi and they sound fantastic.


They look great where can guy find prices? Website I have found is not in English


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Contact Jerry (Niebur3) and he can get you set up.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Sub'd for another truck build


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you sir


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

And it all starts today.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey close that hood lol, this isn't a porn site.


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm interested in seeing how you run your power wire. I wound up running mine outside the cab and coming through under the rear seat.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats pretty much how you do it in these.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

This gonna good !!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Sound dampening is in all the doors as well as the MLV. Decided to go ahead and do the floor and rear fire wall as well considering the DRASTIC change in how the doors sound.
I gotta give props to my installers Everette and Matt the owners of Crow Concepts here in Waco Texas. The wires so far look excellent and Everette got clever and used removable push pins for the MLV on the doors for easy service (this gen truck is known for eating lock actuators and window motors). Got the door cards deadened as well.
Power wire will run through the truck. He showed me how hes running it and how there is a perfect wire channel for 4awg wire. Should look stock when done. The man also knows me well as he is mounting the passive crossovers by the amp on the amp rack so that if I decide to go active its a simple swap with plenty of room for a second 1200.6 

So here are some teasers:


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Did you seal up the front doors? I can't decide if I wanna use my deadner to seal up the doors or spend the time cutting out metal or some kinda plastic to seal up a decent hole.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn that alpine is pretty


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> All KnuKoncepts Krystal RCAs and ultra wires.


Have you used the Krystal Kable before and if how do you like them? I'm looking to buy some RCA and was looking at those. Great looking build so for.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I use them in everything. Love the cables. They will be in the AMG and I had them in my Silverado and the Audi has them as well.

So I am awaiting the install pics but snapped a couple with my potato.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Rest of the install pics just arrived.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

And with all the SDS materials the truck does not rattle at all. Well unless I play really bass heavy music then the bottom of the cab flexes enough to hit the exhaust heat shield. Should be an easy enough fix but the truck is pretty dead. At ear splitting levels you can close the truck and hardly hear it outside. Even the bass notes are killed.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal Bill, can't wait until you break everything in and then get back to us with a full review.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Is that MLV from sds?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

This deck is really knocking my socks off! Its very impressive in what it can do. Its almost a Pioneer 80PRS but a bit less EQ and crossover but better sound and much nicer to use and look at. I also see it can control an outboard DSP. I think I am in trouble. lol

So for first impressions. System is very powerful and clean. I expected clean but they sheer level of output is far beyond expectations. As always those SI BM MK IV subs are just so damn impressive. They did growl a bit more in the old truck but this truck is deader and has half the power feeding them. They still play that 7hz note in Bass I Love You enough to vibrate the EDGE tuner into the dash but not as loud as it once was.
The AD speakers though are just so damn impressive. They are a bit hot in the 600-1200hz range but I know from past experience it will tame as they break in. Their output down to 50hz though is very strong and attack and decay is wonderful. Drums are a joy on them.
The T100 tweeters are the show stealers though. They have this warmth AND crispness that usually dont go hand in hand. They are like my T10s only more. They get much louder and with them reflecting off the windshield they still maintain excellent composure and are not often too bright. That is another trait of the AD tweeters though, they do mellow out on the very top end after several hours of usage.
Its really amazing how little EQ I have dialed in right now. For all intensive purposes its damn near flat out of the box.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

LaserSVT said:


> This deck is really knocking my socks off!...


Pics or it didn't happen! jk, thread title will now have to change to "Done did it again, budget be damned". Happy for you man. You got nice toys.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

First I know I am gonna get flack from some due to the whole "all amps sound the same" and me always disagreeing with that but holy hell has this tiny little Arc XDi 1200.6 grabbed my heart! I was worried about using class D for all channels but this amp is impressively clean and the highs are so crisp and detailed! I had these same subs in the exact same size box in a very similar truck being pushed by a Mosconi Zero3 and even with identical x-over settings yet they are much harder hitting now and seem louder. I also have nearly identical front stage (just with an added mid) in my Audi with 200 watts to the 6.5s, 100 to the 3.5s and 50 to the tweeters all off Mcintosh amps and the 150 watts from this XDi is quite a bit louder and very composed. The Mac, for lack of a better term, seems warmer where as the XDi is more in your face but in a good way. I just spent over an hour pushing the heck out of it and the amp didnt break a sweat. Just a beast of an amp for the price!

With the XDi the speakers seem more alive. Its hard to explain.

As for the rest of it the tweeters just get better and better. I am really getting close with the tune and while I am getting into my favorite tracks I find myself really cranking it to levels beyond that of the old truck and everything is holding great composure. I had to take a break 20 minutes ago and my ears are still ringing. lol


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome ! Did they fill in the door honor hole with some time of baffle of the window motors? Or just slap deader or it? Trying to decide whether or not to do that I don't wanna get crazy with car as I wanna trade it off with in a year. I love the that deck. It sits so pretty. And those ad components look fantastic


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Just a layer of MLV.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok cool . I finish my car like you have done yours. Not going crazy but done nice.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Another great build! How many projects do you have going on? LOL


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Thats a purdy command centre you got there....

''Budget Build'' - A term for car audio addicts in denial

I'll start a genuine budget build on here again don't you worry


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> I gotta give props to my installers Everette and Matt the owners of Crow Concepts here in Waco Texas. (snip) *Everette got clever and used removable push pins for the MLV on the doors for easy service*...


Love this idea! 

Nice build BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kazuhiro said:


> Thats a purdy command centre you got there....
> 
> ''Budget Build'' - A term for car audio addicts in denial
> 
> I'll start a genuine budget build on here again don't you worry


Isn't that the truth. Everything starts as a budget build after a while it's like **** it


----------



## theWildBoy (Aug 25, 2015)

Love how LaserSVT claims this build as _budget build_ :laugh:

Good work man, keep the updates and reviews coming!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

What? I stayed within budget.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Hes got us there - any budget is a budget


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> Sound dampening is in all the doors as well as the MLV. Decided to go ahead and do the floor and rear fire wall as well considering the DRASTIC change in how the doors sound.
> I gotta give props to my installers Everette and Matt the owners of Crow Concepts here in Waco Texas. The wires so far look excellent and Everette got clever and used removable push pins for the MLV on the doors for easy service (this gen truck is known for eating lock actuators and window motors). Got the door cards deadened as well.
> Power wire will run through the truck. He showed me how hes running it and how there is a perfect wire channel for 4awg wire. Should look stock when done. The man also knows me well as he is mounting the passive crossovers by the amp on the amp rack so that if I decide to go active its a simple swap with plenty of room for a second 1200.6
> 
> So here are some teasers:


Did you use anything like ensolite foam between the mlv and the door ?
Getting ready to do it in my doors and there sealed and fully deadned but I was going to try mlv with out cc foam under it for two reasons, one is I dont know if I can get my door panel back on with both under it and biggest reason is I wanted to do it tomorrow and I forgot to get cc foam. LOL !!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

If you can fit it, do it. I didnt so the doors are being opened up to add it.


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

I loved my XDI 1200.6 enough to send back an Audison Voce 5.1k. I have zero regrets and can't wait to see what it does for the Hertz MLK 1650.3's I'm going to install next week.

Nice build!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Decided to kick it up a notch. Added some CCF to the door cards and some FAST rings to the drivers. The difference that made is astonishing. Due to how far the mid sat back from the door I thought I was getting a bit of cancellation and then on solid drum hits or bass guitar the door cards would rattle a bit.
People give GT Mat a lot of crap around here but their Quadro stuff has always impressed the hell out of me. This work truck is quieter inside at 70 than any Lincoln or Caddy I have ever owned! lol


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

LaserSVT said:


> First I know I am gonna get flack from some due to the whole "all amps sound the same" and me always disagreeing with that but holy hell has this tiny little Arc XDi 1200.6 grabbed my heart! I was worried about using class D for all channels but this amp is impressively clean and the highs are so crisp and detailed! I had these same subs in the exact same size box in a very similar truck being pushed by a Mosconi Zero3 and even with identical x-over settings yet they are much harder hitting now and seem louder. I also have nearly identical front stage (just with an added mid) in my Audi with 200 watts to the 6.5s, 100 to the 3.5s and 50 to the tweeters all off Mcintosh amps and the 150 watts from this XDi is quite a bit louder and very composed. The Mac, for lack of a better term, seems warmer where as the XDi is more in your face but in a good way. I just spent over an hour pushing the heck out of it and the amp didnt break a sweat. Just a beast of an amp for the price!
> 
> With the XDi the speakers seem more alive. Its hard to explain.
> 
> As for the rest of it the tweeters just get better and better. I am really getting close with the tune and while I am getting into my favorite tracks I find myself really cranking it to levels beyond that of the old truck and everything is holding great composure. I had to take a break 20 minutes ago and my ears are still ringing. lol


This post sold me on the xdi series. I've been debating between zapco a/b or the xdi and saving some dough, **** it, time to pull the trigger.


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

Denaliz said:


> I loved my XDI 1200.6 enough to send back an Audison Voce 5.1k. I have zero regrets and can't wait to see what it does for the Hertz MLK 1650.3's I'm going to install next week.
> 
> Nice build!


As did this one.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes I am quite pleased with the XDi


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

LaserSVT said:


> Yes I am quite pleased with the XDi


Well, when I begin posting my build thread (maybe today), know that this contributed to my choices!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Now that everything is fully broken in and many many hours of tuning I have to say I am in total love with this stereo setup. Nice and super simple but the tonality and dynamics are superb. It wont win an SQ comp but it makes me and all my friends smile. Its quite a lively setup. Yes its much more SQ than anything else but its not "This is the recording, you will listen to it at a proper level and it will sound 100% like the artist intended." Its more along the lines of "Lets party while hearing every nuance and detail perfectly at very high levels!"

Love AD speakers. They are the mini gun of the SQ realm.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Man you're right, that deck looks killer in there!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> "Lets party while hearing every nuance and detail perfectly at very high levels!"


,

Right on! That's become my aim, shoot for SQ, but doing so only to enjoy my favorite tunes at the highest level. I don't play music that makes my audio system sound good, I buy audio equipment that makes my favorite music sound as good as it possibly can.


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

So here's the question of the day- coming from Sinfoni Amps to this- how would you compare it to the XDI? Your reviews are well respected on here so thanks in advance for all the help you've given members here.

I'm very happy with my XDI1200.6- so much that I'm tempted to add a second to run 300w on mid bass and 3 way. We are guilty of chasing the SQ dragon.. Or at least I am 

I'm just glad I hit the brakes and unloaded the additional $3500.00 in equipment I bought after my install-for upgrade 2.0. I have a whipple supercharger to buy but have had the damn CA bug lately.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Denaliz said:


> So here's the question of the day- coming from Sinfoni Amps to this- how would you compare it to the XDI?


Unless your taking about usability/functionality, it's impossible to say since he hasn't had any other amps in this install


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks jumping him to respond to a question that wasn't yours. Troll much?No wonder you well thought of on here.

Happy Friday!




SkizeR said:


> Unless your taking about usability/functionality, it's impossible to say since he hasn't had any other amps in this install
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Denaliz said:


> Thanks jumping him to respond to a question that wasn't yours. Troll much?No wonder you well thought of on here.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Troll? Lol. If it was 100% directly to him why post it publicly instead of sending a PM. Sorry that the answer I posted may not be what you want to hear, but it's the absolute truth. No way around it. Different car, different speakers, different everything. 100% uncomparable. Unless you want him to give you false info..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pariah Zero (Mar 23, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> . No way around it. Different car, different speakers, different everything. 100% uncomparable. Unless you want him to give you false info..



I think the real sin is standing between a man and the object of his forum boner...

Of which I'm also now guilty.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

As far as I know, Bill's Sinfoni amps are not installed yet. Now, I have run XDi, ARC SE and currently Sinfoni Tempo amps in my install. 

My opinion, the Sinfoni sounds like a lot more power then they are rated. They have ZERO noise floor and they look absolutely beautiful and are built bullet proof. They are extremely impressive and I would use no other amp for a serious install.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Check your in box niebur3


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Fun build! How'd I miss this!? I'm in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

1FinalInstall said:


> Man you're right, that deck looks killer in there!


Thanks! I love that deck to death! I think I will add the Alpine DSP and go full active and swap the W600s for some F6 Viperas and add some M35s and do pillars. 
So far everyone thats heard it is blown away and can believe that deck is not stock since it integrated so seamlessly into the truck. It does supremely well on its own but a full DSP would really take it to the next level.


Denaliz said:


> So here's the question of the day- coming from Sinfoni Amps to this- how would you compare it to the XDI? Your reviews are well respected on here so thanks in advance for all the help you've given members here.
> 
> I'm very happy with my XDI1200.6- so much that I'm tempted to add a second to run 300w on mid bass and 3 way. We are guilty of chasing the SQ dragon.. Or at least I am
> 
> I'm just glad I hit the brakes and unloaded the additional $3500.00 in equipment I bought after my install-for upgrade 2.0. I have a whipple supercharger to buy but have had the damn CA bug lately.


Well the Sinfoni amps are not in yet as the car is still not back from the performance shop. I do like that amp enough though that I bought anoher one for my Vette over the Audison 5.1K. Cost wasnt really a factor, I just think for the oney the ARC XDi is an unbelievable amp. I hate my trucks smart alt and wish I could disable it because i cant run the system at full tilt unless its in charge mode which is another reaso I am thinking of adding another. But when it is in charge mode I can run all 12oo watts out of it without issue and the system really boogies.


SkizeR said:


> Unless your taking about usability/functionality, it's impossible to say since he hasn't had any other amps in this install
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


This is true. It has much more features than the Sinfoni amps so is a better suited amp for most systems but if you wanna go full out and have a DSP I would pick the Sinfoni even though to get the same power you will spend 10x more lol


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

LaserSVT said:


> But is one bad ass looking deck!


All that space and no damned volume knob... My ONLY gripe with the Alpine custom fit units.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Well the Sinfoni amps are not in yet as the car is still not back from the performance shop. I do like that amp enough though that I bought anoher one for my Vette over the Audison 5.1K. Cost wasnt really a factor, I just think for the oney the ARC XDi is an unbelievable amp. I hate my trucks smart alt and wish I could disable it because i cant run the system at full tilt unless its in charge mode which is another reaso I am thinking of adding another. But when it is in charge mode I can run all 12oo watts out of it without issue and the system really boogies.


Is the issue with the alternator that when it isn't in "charge mode" that the voltage drops? And if so, is it possible that a non-regulated amplifier might help in that instance?


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool build, keep up the good work


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Is the issue with the alternator that when it isn't in "charge mode" that the voltage drops? And if so, is it possible that a non-regulated amplifier might help in that instance?


Maybe, maybe not. I look down and see the truck at 11.9 volts and the amp shuts down when a bass note hits. If the alt is charging the truck is at 14.4 and has no issues.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

I think SounDrive sells a bypass module to keep your alternator charging. Might be worth looking at.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So I realized its been a bit since I have updated this thread. Been some minor changes in the system. The deck developed a strange issue so it had to be replaced under warranty. The amp also developed a thump on power off at the exact same time and I couldnt warranty it (still sent it in for repair as its not a cheap amp). My 1200.6 took a dump in the Corvette too so maybe there is an issue with them but couldnt say for sure. That one lost 4 of its channels.

So I needed some tunes again and the 1200.6 were out of stock for a bit so I switched the truck to an ARC 600.4 and a 1100.1 which works out well as before if I would push the system the amp would shut down for a second due to a heavy bass note. With the amp change it is so much better. Even though the 600.4 is the same 150 wpc it just seems to have more to give. The AD components dont distort at levels pushed much higher than before when they would..
Sad part is I believe I hurt one of my SI subs and not wanting to wait for new ones to be made and Nick refusing ridiculous offers for the prototype MKV I took some advice and swapped to JL 12TW5 subs. I have to say I do enjoy them. They are quite musical and hit pretty dang hard for a tiny sealed box shallow sub but they just dont hit those super low notes like the SI subs did. I mean its there but several DB softer. Thir sound is very reminiscent of the original W6. I may switch back to the SIs if I find a NIB pair for the right price or Nick makes the MKV. Not sure as i really do like the JL subs overall sound. They have a bit more grit than the SI but are very accurate sounding.

So here are some crappy pics.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Good to see you are able to keep the tunes going despite all of the issues. One thing to note, the JLs you are using are the 12TW3s. The TW5s are only available in a 13 and the cone is quite a bit different.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Your box is probably allowing the surround to hit the floor while playing. The legs on the box need to be taller to prevent this.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah we extended the legs to bring it up a bit. Also I should note that my shut down issue want voltage but because I was pushing the amp to its limits. I have not experienced a shut down since swapping to larger amplifiers. 

I also was going to edit the previous post but due to it being to long I no longer had the edit option. But yes, they are 3 series. I do like the subs but think the SI subs were better and am thinking of switching back to them if I can find a NIB pair.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Let me start off by saying I was always a JL Audio fan and still am. Several months ago though I blew my Stereo Integrity BM MK IV subs due to too small of an amp and clipping them. So I bought a bigger amp and some JL 12TW3s to replace them. I liked the subs just fine but they just didnt have that.....feel that the SI subs had. Just today, thanks to my great friend Steve Hayles I was able to install a fresh pair of SI BM MK IVs again and all I can say is OMFG! They are so much more musical and play deeper and just sooooo much tighter. They are easily my single most favorite 12"sub I ever heard! They do everything well and play to subsonic freequencies a 12 just shouldnt be able to do, much less a shallow sub. Thank you Nick Lemons for making such a stellar sub. I look forward to getting my new SI mids in and really opening up my system in my Denali. I am just overjoyed with these subs sound and the SI tweeters are begging to be installed but I am awaiting the matching mids first. Once again I have that thunderous clean bass I so desire. XBL2 FTMFW!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good to hear that you both were able to get what you wanted.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Glad things worked out! Still my favorite 12" sub as well. Can't beat it for 0.5 cu.ft of air space!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Truck is abou to change out the AD mids and tweeters with the SI suff and cant wait. Tweeters will be on axis and it will be nice to have the mid-bass the AD F6 can do but in a two way system. Cant wait for my TM MKIIs to arrive.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So excited! My TM65s arrived today so that got a fire started to finish the tweeter pods. Gonna wrap the tweeter pods in the same leather as the door inserts. I think I will have a much better stage now and the mid bass kick I so desired. The MKIIs really look nice and are quite an improvement over the originals. Kudos Nick!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thursday the SI stuff goes in. The more I look at the TM65 MKIIs the more impressed I am. The magnets are amazingly strong and when we got them stuck together it took two large men to separate them. lol The tweeters build quality is very impressive. I am going to give a thorough break-in on them and wont hold back any punches on what I find as far as sound and tonality and will let people know of any shortcomings of them. People have gotten to know my "Average Joe" reviews and I will do a full review on them.
The tweeter pods are done and I am very happy with how they turned out. Crow Concepts did great on aiming the tweeters and matching the factory vinyl.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I am simply blown away by the sound quality, output and seriously deep bass these SI speakers can do. I ran the system with the subs off to show some friends and they were blown away and he asked what kind of subs was I running, a pair of 10's? So I went ahead and turned the subs on and his jaw hit the ground. They couldn't believe a pair of 6.5s could hit so deep. I was initially running them with a 31.5hz HP at 12db but settled on 40hz 12db till they break in. I have the tweeters playing down to 2000hz and the stsyem is the loudest I ever had. It is so clean and clear is blows my mind. These are some seriously impressive speakers withthe EQ flat. I will spenda couple weeks breaking them in and tuning them vefore I do an actual review but the M25 tweeters with the TN65 MKII mids and BM MKIV subs is a very excellent setup on 1700 watts. I have a solid 8 hours time on them and hit them with everything and they sound fantastic! Even using less than perfect recordings they sound spectacular. Well worth 3x their price. I am very happy with these and will be putting the AD T100 tweeters with AD W600 mid-woofers up for sale soon.



























The TM65 has some serious excursion!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QwEaXgyTP0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I considered those SI mids last year but I'm still rocking the old ID OEM 6.5s and think I need to throw more than 80w/ch at them before I upgrade.

Those are great looking mids though, and I hope to try them one day. How much power would you say they need to be worth upgrading to?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Im feeding them 150 and they laugh at it. But 80 is plenty. They SQ and bass reproduction alone is worth it.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So just to keep the trucks build updated, its gone through some modifications. I pulled the Arc XDi amps (nice amps but not really what I wanted) and replaced them with a Helix G One and G Four. Amazing amps for the price. Very transparent and have to be way under-rated as they are much louder and cleaner than the Arc amps. Also sold the BM MK IV subs and am installing the MK Vs. Still waiting for the TM65IIIs but as soon as they are out I will be replacing the IIs. Everything else is still the same.

I am saddened to know thats my last vehicle with SDS sound dampening since he closed shop.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm absolutely in love with the Soundskins product, if you'll be needing something else in the future. Just my $.02.


----------



## Gonzo2770 (Aug 22, 2016)

LaserSVT said:


> So just to keep the trucks build updated, its gone through some modifications. I pulled the Arc XDi amps (nice amps but not really what I wanted) and replaced them with a Helix G One and G Four. Amazing amps for the price. Very transparent and have to be way under-rated as they are much louder and cleaner than the Arc amps. Also sold the BM MK IV subs and am installing the MK Vs. Still waiting for the TM65IIIs but as soon as they are out I will be replacing the IIs. Everything else is still the same.
> 
> I am saddened to know thats my last vehicle with SDS sound dampening since he closed shop.


So with those new amps how much power are you going to be running to the TM65III's and the two MKV's.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

My audio prayers have been answered at long last! I have spent so much time and money over the last several years looking for that perfect sound I once had from a tweeter. I had resigned myself to the fact that the only way I was gonna get that sound signature again was to drop $1200+ on some Focal Utopia Be tweeters and they STILL are not quite there. Real close but not exact. After 10 years of searching I have finally located a set or Infinity Kappa EMIT-N S2 ribbon tweeters. IMHO they are the most crisp and sweetest sounding tweeters ever made. Even better he has a few so I am gonna buy them all so I have spares and may throw a set in the other car too.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Gonzo2770 said:


> So with those new amps how much power are you going to be running to the TM65III's and the two MKV's.


The subs are seeing 800ish (to both) and the TMs are seeing 150 per channel.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Well one good mod deserves 3 others.......
Decided I need to go 3 way with these tweeters so I just ordered some AD MM4 mids and Vipera F6 mid bass drivers. I am also doing a sub change. Also gotta buy a 3rd amp. lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Well one good mod deserves a few more so add this to the order today.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

More goodness arrived...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That’s it, give in to the power of the DRKNESS lol.


----------



## ImNew (May 11, 2018)

Budget build 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

But its all so pretty!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Loving it and then some .


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Ben. You have been a major help along the way. You have shared some excellent knowledge and seeing as how we have similar tastes, I think these will be delicious.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Shoot Bill I’m just loving what you’re willing to do to have what you enjoy as opposed to how others perceive audio lol.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes someone else with the pxe 0850s. I haven't used mine in car yet but I've had it on my HT setup and love it


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Install is almost done so I should be able to play with the DSP soon.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn Bill I must have missed this as I thought you were still gathering parts lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

The system is now complete and I couldnt be more pleased! The stage is the best I have ever owned. It never drops below the dash. Very wide and placement is excellent. The mounting was setup around the driver so the speakers are all aimed at me to give the driver seat center stage. I am now hearing those little nuances I was looking for in older songs. When the bass hits for new stuff its deep, solid and is not dragged backward. The AD Vipera mid-bass can shake the doors apart even though they are fully multi leveled CLD, CCF and MLV. Outside door handles can rattle like an old trunk. lol
The mids and highs are just unreal. The AD MM4s are so clear and the EMIT-N tweeters...... I forgot just how spectacular they are. He did tune the system a bit bass heavy because thats how I like it. This was built for me, not a score card. I cant wait to dial in a little more of my flavor but low/med/high volume everything stays balanced. Thank you Everett and Crow Concepts for the excellent work. Gotta get that new battery in now lol!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m glad that once again you are getting exactly what you want and then some Bill. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

And here we go again........


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn Bill, we are going to have to ban you from internet shopping ha ha ha.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Also I just realized I need to add my other car to my signature ha ha..


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

And the rest is here so as soon as the trucks engine is done I will get to installing them and do a full review that people love or hate. lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Darn Bill, we are going to have to ban you from internet shopping ha ha ha.


These were sent to me to do a review and because I was curious how they would do vs a well established well known amplifier setup thats the same power.
Never know, I may like them enough to ask if I can buy them. If they dont do as well or make no change then chances are I will just send them back.
I dont normally do amp reviews as I dont have the test equipment but I do have the ears and we all know numbers only tell part of the story. An amp can have the best specs in the world but when it comes time to reproduce the music you may find they do odd things. Like how a Butler tube driver "sounds warmer" but in actuality is just a bass boost around 50hz. Or how a Mac is a genuinely clean and powerful amp but a JL Slash rated at the same power will be louder and have harder hitting bass.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m just grateful that you’re taking time out of your busy schedule to install, test and write a review about these.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Review is coming this weekend! Sneak peak!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That’s not a sneak, you’re straight out trying to get us addicted in a good way lol.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So here is the finished product.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Where are all of the pics?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats odd. Wonder what happened to the pictures? Well let me add them back in. There have been more changes anyway. I even have a video. Doesnt really convey how they sound even with good headphones or speakers but lets you get the general flavor of the system.

Here is the video:


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Oh wow. Those SI amps are beautiful. Never realized Nick made amps. Are those SQL-12s? How do they compare to the BM MKV?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Old Skewl said:


> Oh wow. Those SI amps are beautiful. Never realized Nick made amps. Are those SQL-12s? How do they compare to the BM MKV?


They are the new SQL 12s. I have a review on the "Member Reviews" section on here about them. I liked the one sent for testing so much that I ended up changing the Audiofrog GB 12s out of my truck and Vette for them. They are easily the best 12" sub I ever heard. They have the sound quality of the old school Infinity Beta 12 with better low end extension but have the output of a JL 12W7 just with way way better sound quality. The attack and decay is amazing and they reach down DEEP without issue. 
The SIQ amps really impressed the hell out of me too. Never thought I would find an amp I like as much as the Mosconi Zero series but I like these just as much if not more because they are beautiful to look at, pretty small and their power effency is super impressive.


----------

